# Rest in Peace, Delene Andre



## Topeka Tom (Apr 9, 2006)

One of the first things we encountered at Bransonfest last week was the terrible news that Delene was ill with a brain tumor.  We soon learned that she had lapsed into a coma, and then, that she had died on April 4.  She was just 49.  

She had been performing in Phoenix, and had felt faint.  She collapsed at her next performance, and the tumor was soon discovered.  She refused surgery, and died just nine days later.

She leaves a husband, Glenn, a son, Gabriel, who performed with her on occasion, and a married daughter.  Services were in California, where she had grown up.

Delene was one of our favorite Branson performers.  One of our errands this week was to stop at the small venue where she was going to appear a few times this summer, to see if we could get to one of her shows.  

Many performers at Bransonfest dedicated numbers to her memory.  There will be a concert tribute and a silent auction for fund raisers for her medical expenses, on Sunday, April 23d, at the Jim Stafford theater.  The silent auction will begin at 12:30 and the concert at 2:00.

For more information and updates go to www.delene.com or call 1-888-514-2929.  In the Branson area call 417-335-8080.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Apr 9, 2006)

*Request a favor*

I will have some birdhouses that I want to contribute for Delene's silent auction, but we cannot go to Branson that week.  I am requesting any TUGger who can, to take them down there for me.  

I am in Topeka (kinda obvious, I guess) but I could have the birdhouses in Kansas City, KS, Lawrence, KS, or St. Joseph, MO.  They would need to be delivered to the Jim Stafford theater on Hwy 76 in Branson.

They will be kind of bulky, as they are bluebird houses, so we would have to communicate to determine how many you could carry and how I would have to prepare (box?) them.

If any TUGger is willing and able, leave me an email and we'll work something out.  The birdhouses aren't finished yet, but they can be done in a couple of days if need be.


----------



## JLB (Apr 9, 2006)

What shocking news!  Simply terrible!

To illustrate how in tune you and I are, I just came in from my morning walk around our estate, checking for new bullet holes ( ).  When I looked at the empty post out by the road I thought I need to build another bluebird house and put on it.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 9, 2006)

We really enjoyed Delene's show.  i am shocked by this news.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 17, 2006)

What a shame! I saw her perform last year and I thought she was great. It was one of my most enjoyable shows I have seen in Branson. She will be missed. My prayers are with her family.
Bernie


----------

